# Rest in peace my sweet girl Kali



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Some of you may remember my sweet girl Kali, we lost her 2 month ago... 

She was 4.5 years old, healthiest and one of the strongest dogs we known. We lost her so quickly, nobody suspected that she is so seriously ill, all her tests came negative her blood work was great except she had thrombocytopenia and high fever. We suspected on some tick borne disease (she had babesisosis 2x), she even got therapy for 3-4 diseases (including autoimmune) and nothing helped. We felt so helpless, doing everything we could and yet, we couldn't save her...

We will always love you Kali! you were the best dog we known


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Babesisosis is bad stuff.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful photo and sorry for your loss


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Kali.:hug:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

gorgeous picture. Sorry for your loss  She was beautiful


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous pair you were. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kali was beautiful. Her spirit will walk with you.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl :hugs:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your Beautiful girl Kali


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. May your beautiful baby rest in peace.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Kali, way too young.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She truly was a beauty! I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Kali. Rest in peace Kali. Peace to you.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Losing a dog is truly one of the worst types of heartbreak. Prayers for you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful girls, both of you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry! I always enjoyed your pics and videos. She was clearly a very special dog. Hugs from abroad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. She was a pretty girl. Losing them is awful.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh no  I am so so so very sorry for your loss of Kali....I always enjoyed your photos of her...She was such a beauty.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your support. She was truly special to me, never had a dog like her. 
Her breeder gave us her cousin and he is such a sweet little boy but I miss her so much, thinking about her constantly.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful Kali.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Kali. Run free pretty Kali girl.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

She was so beautiful. So sorry for loss. It is never easy as I myself am learning first hand. RIP sweet baby.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry. She will always be your girl, now she just has a set of wings.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's hard however, whenever they die. It's hard when you do all you can and it doesn't help. You did what you could for her. But beyond that, she had a great home and great times in her too short life. Thank you for providing that.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my; only 4 years old  im so sorry for your loss. such a beautiful, beautiful girl. Hugs


----------

